# bustle - termen de moda



## areki

stie careva cum se traduce bustle in romana? eu nu am gasit in dictionare - nu am un dict adev, fol numai dict. online care nu sunt prea bine puse la punct.
the bustle este oarecum asemanator cu crinolina.

definitia din wikipedia: A *bustle* is a type of framework used to expand the fullness or support the drapery of the back of a woman's dress, occurring predominantly between the mid- to late 1800s. Bustles were worn under the skirt in the back, just below the waist, to keep the skirt from dragging. Heavy fabric tended to pull the back of a skirt down and flatten it. Thus, a woman's  petticoated or crinolined skirt would lose its shape during everyday wear (from merely sitting down or moving about).


----------



## Zamolxis

Eu cred ca initial bustiera exact la asta se referea, desi intre timp se pare ca la noi a evoluat in altceva.

Sa speram insa ca fetele de pe forum poate stiu mai bine.


----------



## areki

Zamolxis said:


> Eu cred ca initial bustiera exact la asta se referea, desi intre timp se pare ca la noi a evoluat in altceva.
> 
> Sa speram insa ca fetele de pe forum poate stiu mai bine.



nu este bustiera - bustiera sustine bustul, "the bustle" face rochia ca fie mai infoiata - e pus pe sub fusta, doar in spate (practic pe fund  )   folosit in  perioada 1870-1890.
din pacate nu pot pune un link cu poza ochiectului in chestiune


----------



## OldAvatar

_turnură _este termenul, din câte ştiu


----------



## areki

OldAvatar said:


> _turnură _este termenul, din câte ştiu



presupun ca vine de la fr *tournure
*mersi


----------



## Zamolxis

areki said:


> nu este bustiera - bustiera sustine bustul, "the bustle" face rochia ca fie mai infoiata - e pus pe sub fusta, doar in spate (practic pe fund  ) folosit in perioada 1870-1890.
> din pacate nu pot pune un link cu poza ochiectului in chestiune


Scuze. Ar fi trebuit sa citesc definitia din wiki my atent.


----------



## Topa2007

Trenă? Jupă?

 Chiar nu am nici o alta idee mai buna...



Mult noroc, 

Topa 2007


----------



## CriHart

Topa2007 said:


> Trenă? Jupă?
> 
> Chiar nu am nici o alta idee mai buna...
> 
> 
> 
> Mult noroc,
> 
> Topa 2007




Nu, cred ca e chestia aia care seamana cu o perna si se punea la spate, dar n-am nici cea mai vaga idee cum ii zicea  E chestia asta pusa pe fund pe sub rochie.


----------



## OldAvatar

aşa cum am zis, turnură


----------



## CriHart

OldAvatar said:


> aşa cum am zis, turnură




da, da, cam greu a ajuns pana la mine, dar asa era


----------

